# Forgive me for I have sinned...



## David (Apr 11, 2014)

...it's been six years since my last posting on these forums! 

Much has changed in that time, so I thought I'd make my first post some images from my new venture in equine and dog portraiture. Having spent pretty much all my life around both species, it's a wonder I didn't turn to this much earlier.

I use a 6x3 metre black backdrop and studio lights to get this effect, which means only minor tweaks in PS and therefore more time behind the lens than in front of the Mac.  I'm currently attempting to build a bigger background, so that I can provide equine portraits of the whole horse, however as it has to be mobile there are still a few engineering issues to resolve and my engineering prowess is nearer to Bruno than Brunel!

Hopefully it won't be six more years before I post again, but if it is at least I may have built that new background. 

David


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 11, 2014)

That photo of the dog is freakin' awesome...


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 11, 2014)

Really nice lighting.  I wish there was a bit more of a rim light around the horse, but I still like it. 

Jake


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2014)

Those are OUTSTANDING!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 11, 2014)

Really cool I like the horse better. I did notice some blue on the left side of the dog. Was that intensional or should it get cloned out.


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi again, and thanks for the comments. In answer to them I have the following excuses...replies. 



D-B-J said:


> Really nice lighting. I wish there was a bit more of a rim light around the horse, but I still like it.



Embarrassingly, a strobe bulb went at the start of the session and I didn't have a spare with me  , so the strobe I use as a kicker light on the ground behind the horse got promoted to be one of main lights for the rest of the session. I tried using a speedlite as the kicker, but the spread of light just wasn't enough.



TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Really cool I like the horse better. I did notice some blue on the left side of the dog. Was that intensional or should it get cloned out.



The blue comes from the dark blue fleece that the dog was lying on, although the strobe has brightened it somewhat and changed the hue. I initially desaturated it, so that it was in keeping with the black background which has become my 'thing', however I preferred the image with a touch of blue. No specific reason why, but to my eye it looked better blue, maybe it reflects the look on the dogs face. 

I don't always use a background and some clients prefer a more 'natural' shoot as per the attachment.

David


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2014)

David said:


> Hi again, and thanks for the comments. In answer to them I have the following excuses...replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHH that makes sense.  Darn bulbs!

Beautiful shot.  This one might be my favorite. Very pleasing lighting and a nice composition/pose. 

Jake


----------



## snerd (Apr 14, 2014)

Really beautiful. Now go, and sin no more.


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2014)

Long time away but a great way to return with some fantastic photos!
Quite a dark touch you've taken to, but you've worked it well in bringing out the subject within that darker exposure.

Also it appears I'm not alone - there IS life in Suffolk!


----------



## CAP (Jun 30, 2014)

Say 50 hale marry's and your forgiven.


Hehehe

Welcome BAck.


----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome back!!


----------

